# Josefine Preuß nicht Trinkfest?



## Akrueger100 (10 Dez. 2012)

Ich Hoffe das ich das Poste darf?


----------



## krawutz (11 Dez. 2012)

Da hat sie also sozusagen rumgekotzt.


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2012)

Tja, andere Frauen fahren wegen der farbigen Männer nach Kuba


----------



## krassnshit (12 Dez. 2012)

Wie sollte sie auch trinkfest sein?! Sie ist eine der zierlichsten Personen, die mir spontan einfallen würden. Irgendwann habe ich mal einen Artikel gelesen, dass sie teilweise Klamotten in Kindergröße trägt.


----------



## LuigiHallodri (12 Dez. 2012)

Lieber eine, die es nicht verträgt, als eine, die es braucht!


----------



## dachlatte (12 Dez. 2012)

Sie hat sich einfach noch einmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Kann doch mal passieren


----------



## tamoo24 (13 Dez. 2012)

Meldungen die die Welt nicht braucht?
Jahr für Jahr dasselbe, Stichwort Ballermann. Kaum jemand nimmt Notiz davon.
Keiner berichtet mehr darüber. Wo ist hier der große Nachrichtenwert. Man sollte
die arme Kleine in Ruhe lassen mit ihrem Brummschädel. Es gibt bestimmt
wichtigere Nachrichten(auch über Promis).


----------



## streti (13 Dez. 2012)

Schönes Vorbild; wer's nicht verträgt sollte es sein lassen!


----------



## comatron (13 Dez. 2012)

LuigiHallodri schrieb:


> Lieber eine, die es nicht verträgt, als eine, die es braucht!



Es gibt Dinge, da ist es genau umgekehrt.


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Ganz andere Damen stecken sich die Zahnbürste in Hals. 

Sie darf sich ruhig mal einen genehmigen (also Rum mein ich  )


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Die is ja auch super dürr!


----------

